# Spring haircut for Vegas



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think this is the most hand scissoring I've ever done on him before, which is.. most of him. I took a guard comb to get the length off his body, then scissored the rest. I like the outcome!


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! He looks great! I love the goatee (and that look he is giving the rottie is just too funny)
How long did it take for the scissor work?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That was exactly my reaction - wow! He looks amazing. I can't imagine how long this took, not a hair out of place. You should put a poster sized picture at your grooming shop.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

As far as time it was hard to gauge, since I was working on and off on him between clients since it was a weird scheduling day. I think the body work took about an hour? That doesn't include face/feet/sanitary/bath+brush

The lengths are very interesting, on the sides of his neck, shoulders, and topline are SUPER short, about a quarter inch.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I like it! Manly yet soft and sculpted!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I love the style. He looks cute!!!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love it! What length did you use on his back?

He's lookin at the rottie like, scuse you!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

kcp1227 said:


> Love it! What length did you use on his back?
> 
> He's lookin at the rottie like, scuse you!


Yeah Silva the rottie was ALL up in Vegas' business!

If you have the wahl metal guard combs, it was the dark purple, or the #4. I think I used green C on his sides.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He's so pretty! I love the look of a true black poodle too. Wish I lived near you, I'd totally take my dogs to you for grooming.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He looks magnificent. I still think he looks like a jazzman. All he needs is a pork pie hat.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

wow he looks great so handsome.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful! what a difference scissoring makes!


----------

